# looking to get a few female mice and I've got questions



## ramyjackson (Sep 29, 2018)

this question is from my sister who lives abroad
I was originally planning on getting 3 mice but I read that it's likely that 2 of the mice will gang up on and bully the third, is this common? should I be getting 4 mice instead? I've got a 40 gallon tank, is that too small for 4 mice? I've owned hamsters in the past so I've already got water bottles and wheels, should be I putting more than one wheel and one water bottle in the tank? I've bought hanging toys/hides and I'm dumbfounded as to how to take the lids off the tank without sending the mice flying off the hanging things. any answers or advice would be much appreciated!!


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

If they are females, they will be fine.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

It's not true that two mice will gang up on a third, that's very rare. But you can easily have 4 girls in a 40 gallon tank. Female mice are very social and need to live in groups, and I always advice a minimum of 3


----------

